# John Huss



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 6, 2005)

John Huss (Jan Hus), Bohemian Reformer, was born on July 6, 1369 and died on July 6, 1415. July 6 is celebrated as Jan Hus Day in the Czech Republic.

His last words as he was tied to the martyr's stake:



> "You are now going to burn a goose, (Huss signifying goose in the Bohemian language) but in a century you will have a swan which you can neither roast nor boil." If he were prophetic, he must have meant Martin Luther, who shone about a hundred years after, and who had a swan for his arms.


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Jul 6, 2005)

i am teaching a class at fellowship memphis in two weeks on the arminian vs. calvinism debate so i've gone back and reread my reformation history....it was a blessing to be reminded of this man of God twice in one week!!! i don't want to consider the woe that the inquisitors (among others) that killed him had to face upon their death....


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 5, 2006)

Jan Hus Day


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 1, 2006)

On September 2, 1415, Bohemian nobles protested the martyrdom of John Huss.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 1, 2006)

The Life and Times of John Huss by Ezra H. Gillett (1863)


----------

